
Molekule Air Mini home air purifier will debut for $400 - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2019/10/16/molekule-air-mini-home-air-purifier-will-debut-for-400/
======
NGC404
This industry needs more players to drive the price down. 400$ for extruded
plastic hull, cheap electronics, a fan, a filter (and a battery pack for a
mobile device) is way to much. I build one for my flat for less than 50$...

